

Phisher dupes Conde Nast out of $8 million with just one email - freejoe76
http://www.finextra.com/news/fullstory.aspx?newsitemid=22435

======
zacwhite
Why was the Secret Service involved?

~~~
rdl
In addition to the Presidential protection mission (added later, after
Lincoln), the Secret Service's original function was as Treasury police -- to
prevent counterfeiters, financial fraud, etc. Until 2003, they were actually
part of the Department of the Treasury, not DHS.

------
phlux
Reddit should try this to get some extra funding for another developer.

Nice to see that ballsy phishing/social engineering tactics are still in play.
I am reminded of the famous deposit slip scam...

<http://www.snopes.com/business/bank/deposit.asp>

------
ascendant
Not sure why this is such a big deal. A human made an error, and I'm sure in
Conde Nast's case 8 million dollars isn't that big of a deal. It was probably
one of many transactions with that many zeros coming and going that day.

The bigger news is that the guy that did it opened the account in the US and
kept the money there? I can't fault some random accounting person for being
duped in that manner, but one would expect the criminal to be a bit smarter.

